# VERY Worried!!



## s1nn3d (Jan 30, 2007)

So I just got back from a 2 month stint in the desert...and I have noticed that two of my RBP's have caved in areas around there gills. The one has it on the right side and the other on his left. Located right behind the eye and just forward of the gill slit there are NOTICEABLE indentions WHAT IS THIS







can anyone help?!?!

s1nn3d


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

any pics?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Post this in the Disease/Injury section, and get some pics up so the Pros can help you better.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You need to post a picture.

_Topic Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum*_


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Water Params ???


----------



## s1nn3d (Jan 30, 2007)

Water params are PERFECT I just recently tested the water. Here are some pics of them...I did the best that I could with the pics..they dont like their picture taken at all lol

Just two of them have the caved in gill area and its only on one side of each RBP...Just right behing the eye and just forward of the gill slit

s1nn3d


----------



## s1nn3d (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone?!?!


----------



## s1nn3d (Jan 30, 2007)

So I am not getting any help here so I have decided that I am going to give my 3 RBP's to my LFS its just too much right now and they deserve a better home. When I bought them the dude told me at another LFS where I got them that 5 would be perfect in a 38 gallon tank. Well I have found that out to be not so true from being on this site. I hate that I have to give them up right now but maybe someday on down the road when I have more money and too get a larger tank for them I will start the hobby back up. Thank you everyone for your help.

s1nn3d


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow, I don't know what that could be. Maybe they have just been a little under fed? You should try to get a larger tank for these guys and leave them in the current tank until the new ones cycled. Good luck, hopefully someone in the know can give you some idea of whats going on with your ps.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

That's what I thought maybe also. Who was taking care of your reds while you were gone? Might want to find out how often they were fed and so forth before you decide to get rid of them.
E


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

In my opinion while you were gone for 2 months poor diet and/or water conditions have caused the beginning stages of gill curl. If the gill curl is in its initial stage, where only the operculum membrane is showing signs of curl, the condition can be corrected with increased water changes and/or moving the fish to a larger tank if it is in cramped conditions. Once it gets to the bony plate, surgery is required to cut the affected area. If that's the case, it will take a while for it to heal and you must monitor it closely for secondary infections. this is just my opinion of course. Without parameter numbers when you got back and there diet it is just pure speculation on my part.


----------



## s1nn3d (Jan 30, 2007)

While I was away for 2 months my wife took care of them so I know they were taken care of just as I were to take care of them. As I stated before the water params were perfect according to the water test kit that I used which is the same as most use on here. As for giving them away to the LFS I have already done so. The store that I originally bought them from the guy told me that it would be perfect to house 5 RBP's in a 38 gallon tank...well after having them for 3 months I found that out to be not true so I figured the best thing to do was give them up until I can afford to get a larger tank and then possibly start the hobby back up. So for now I am sure they will go to a good home with someone thats knows right off the bat what too do. I guess that I should have come to this site well before I purchased them.

s1nn3d


----------

